# Teat injury UPDATE



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is the whole deal start until now:


























































































(scab side was full, other side was empty in the pic)
The scab is above tonight - SOOOO Thick - I think it needs to come off. . . but I have no idea how to go about that


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WHOOOOOAAAAAAAAAA thats soooooo awesome! She looks so good!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

O.O what happened to her?
LW


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Ouch poor girl! It is looking much better. 
I would try and soften the scab, either by soaking it or by applying a salve to it. Should make it easier and less painful to remove.


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

It is pretty soft now - after a few days of Lanolin my husband says (he milks her, she prefers him - lol) - last time I tried 4 days ago, it was hard. . .
we cover it is lanolin, but that isn't quite enough, it seems.

I think it must have been a combo of how swollen the teats were and small tears from the swelling and then scalding from amniotic fluid - maybe the babies were dead in utero and made the fluid toxic? ? ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...she looks great.... :leap: :thumb: :hug:


----------

